#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  اسكندرانى العضو المميز في منتدى أبناء مصر

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 


اسكندرانى 


اسكندرانى 


اسكندرانى  

بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 


تكريما له ولجهده المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="9 80"]الف مبروك اسكندراني العضو المميز و انت تستحقها عن حق

و يا رب دوماً في تقدم و نري إضافاتك المتميزة و الممتعة 



و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## حمادو

الف مبروك اسكندراني وكل الاعضاء المميزين
بصراحة المنتدى والموقع بوجه عام من الواجهات المشرفة لايناء مصر الحقيقيين

تقبل تحياتي اسكندراني

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

ألف مبروك التكريم  تستحقه عن جدارة .....
من تميز إلى تميز أكبر باذن الله....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Amira

*أخي العزيز 

إسكندراني 

ألف مبروك عليك وسام المثالية 

ويا رب  دائما يكون النجاح حليفك داخل و خارج المنتدي كمان 

*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الف الف مبروك يا اخي نادر .. تستحق التميز والله . :M (32):  

ربنا يسعدك دائما  دنيا واخرة..  :l2:  

تقبل مروري وتحياتي ..

بارك الله فيك . :Rose2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك نادر الأسكندراني

هذا اللقب أقل بكثير مما تستحقه أخي العزيز

حقيقة انا سعيدة جدا بحصولك على هذا اللقب 

فقد تشرف اللقب بانتسابه لك

مع تحياتي وتقديري

 :M (32):   :M (32):   :M (32):   :M (32):   :M (32):

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 80"]    أخى الرائع أسكندرانى نـــــــادر


                         ألف ألف مبروك اسكندرانى التميز
                    فأنت حقا تستحقها وتستحق الأكثر والأجدر
                      فأنت تهبنا هنا الكثير والرائع والمفيد 
                       وتشمل الكل بردودك والعطر من ورودك
                           والطيب من كلامك وروعة حروفك
                                   فلك كل الطيب والتحية
                                ومش ممكن امشى من غير قلمى
                                      ما يترك هديـــــــــــــــــة

                                  مبروك يا اسكندرانى نادر
                                اوعى فى يوم تسيب المنتدى وتغادر
                                  خلاص بنينالك جواه شادر
                                   مليان بحروفك وكلامك الباهر
                                   وردودك الطيبة ووردك الزاهر
                                   ف المال والاقتصاددايما ماهر
                                   وف الدين والصلاح حديثك واعر
                                   وف الخواطر مليان مشاعـــــر
                                    ولاتحلى اى قاعةالا بحديثك السامر
                                      مبروك عليك الوسام والتميز 
                                         يا فنان وجواك شاعر
                                       وكمان مبروك يا اسكندرانى ونادر


                                     مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## sayedattia

أسكندراني ومعجباني 
ويوم ماجاني 
فرحت تاني 
لأنه غالي علي الجميع

إنسان مثالي ومش أناني
أصل المعاني
وياه تلالي
حرفه يضوي بنور بديع

صاحب لصاحبه كريم في أصله
والكل حبه
وفي قلبه حطه
نادر في طبعه وف المجاملة أصله سريع

تكريم لغالي ونور يلالي 
وجيت أهني
بفرحة أغني
وسام لنادر وبين فصولنا هوه الربيع

الغالي / نادر الأسكندراني 
ألف مبروك لحصولك علي وسام المثالية
فأنت تستحقه بكل جدارة ... تقبل تحياتي
وأحلي باقة ورد


ألف مبــروك

----------


## osha

ألف مليون مبروك يا اسكندراني
انت متميز حقيقي بكلامك المتعقل الهادئ البعيد عن التعصب 
مبروك علينا جميعا وجودك بيننا ويارب دايما

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخى العزيز 
اسكندرانى
اقل ما توصف به ان تكون العضو المثالى
تستحقها عن جدارة حقا
لك منى جزيل الشكر
تمنياتى بالتواجد الدائم بينا
ان شاء الله
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ميمو المصرى

السلام عليكم 
ألف مبروك اخى الكبير
تستحقه عن جدارة
ربنا يبارك فيك
تحياتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:M (10):  
الف مبروك ياجميل وشكرا لمجهودك وتواجدك الدائم فى المنتدى 
لك كل التحيه والتقدير 
 :M (10):

----------


## زهره

:M (11):   :M (10):   :M (10):   :M (10):   :M (10):   :M (10):  
الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك
ان شاء الله قي تقدم مستمر
 :M (11):   :M (11):   :M (11):

----------


## نانيس

الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني
ألف مبروك على حضرتك لقب العضو المميز.

----------


## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*    

اسكندرانى 

ألف الف مبرووووووووووك وسام التميز كعضو محبوب ومتميز فى كل مواضيعك




  

مع اطيب الامانى بدوام التوفيق والتقدم 

     * [/frame]

----------


## محمد أمير

*    الأخ المتألق اسكندرانى

                                   مبروك تميزك ودائما من خير الى خير
                                 أكثر منه وحقا انت تستحق هذا التقدير
                                 لكونك شخصا مبدعا ورائعا فى كل ما ينثره قلمك
                                 الرائع وطبيعتك النبيلة وأخلاقك الدمثة
                                         مبروك أخى فزدت الوسام جمال

                                           الله يديمك يا مطــــــــــــــــر   *

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

* 


الف الف الف مليوووون مبروك  استاذي الفاضل إســــــكندراني ..   
تستحقها وربي عن جدارة  
واتمني لك مزيداً من التقدم بإذن الله ..
تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
احمد 
 عاجز عن شكرك
ومن امبارح حتى الان 
لا اجد اى كلمة استطيع ان اقولها لاشكرك 
كل ما اتذكره الان من شكر 
ان اقول لك 
جزاك الله عنى خير 
دمت دائما بخير انت واسرتك

----------


## حسام عمر

*اخي الحبيب نادر*

*مازلت اقول ان موضوعك المميز بتاع كرسي التعارف*

*من اجمل الموضيع اللي قرأتها*

*والف مبروك*

*ياملك*

*وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك*

*انتا واسرتك الكريمه جمعاء*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بوكى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على رقتك ومشاعرك الرقيقه 
الف شكر لك 
بس زعلان منك قووى 
تهدينى ورد برضه 
انا بتاع ورد برضه 
امال فين اليانكى بانكى  والحلويات الشرقيه 
واوشا شاهده 
لكن برضه مسامحك 
وانا عارف انك بتحبى زهرة الليليام  اتفضلى

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى اسكندرانى 
تسحتق هذا اللقب بالفعل على مجهودك الملموس 
والمميز وموضوعاتك 
لذلك  فانت العضو المميز 
 
بحثت كثيرا على زهور تماثل جمال زهورك النادر 
ولم اجد ولكننى وجدت مجموعه من الزهور 
بهديها لحضرتك  
والف مليون مبروك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
حمادو 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الكريمة 
وربنا يديم الحب  بين كل الاخوة الاعضاء 
اشكرك على تواجدك  وتهنئتك الرقيقه 
وسعيد بتواصلك فى المنتدى مع كل الاخوة 
دمت دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الفاضلة 
ليلة عشق 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وتسعدنى دائما  كلماتك المشجعة 
لك دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اميرة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
واتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق دائما 
دمتى  دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اميرالد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وسعدت اكثر واكثر واكثر 
 دى اول مره فى اى مشاركة لك لموضوع لى 
تكتبى اسمى صح 
دائما تكتبى 



> استاااااذ ناااارد


اول مره تكتبى نادر  صح 
 اللهم اجعله خير  
 غيرتى الكيبورد بتاعك ولا ايه السبب 
اسعدنى وجودك 
دمتى بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ العزيز / الأسكندرانى
احلى حاجة أنك فزت فى أقتراع ديموقراطى حقيقى . مبروك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
قلب مصر 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
سعادتى اكتر بتهنئتك وتشجيعك 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
مش لاقى اى كلامك ارد  على حضرتك 
مهما كنت شاعر او فنان او اديب 
مش حاقدر اوفيك حقك 
اشكرك شكرا ليس له  حد 
جزاك الله  خير الدنيا والاخرة 
يارب
دمتى دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذ الكريم 
والاخ العزيز 
والصديق الوفى 
والاب الحنون 
سيد عطيه 
ارق تحياتى لك 
صدقنى دمعت عينى مع كلماتك 
كل ما استطيع ان اقوله لك 
انى احبك فى الله والله 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اوشا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 
واسعدنى عطر كلماتك 
وشذا وجودك 
دمتى دائما بخير

----------


## nour2005

أخي الكريم 

نادر

ألف مبروك عليك وسام المثالية

وانت فعلا تستحقّه بجدارة 

خالص الامنيات بدوام النجاح والتميّز

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بنت شهريار 
ارق تحياتى لك 
مشاركتك اسعدتنى 
وكلماتك الرقيقه مصدر فخرى واعتزازى 
لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## thereallove

الف مبروك اخي اسكندراني علي اختيارك العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر

----------


## حنـــــان

أستاذ نادر...
انت تستاهل كل خير.
ربنا يوفقك دايما يا رب ويديم علينا المعرفة الجميلة وتواجدك المميز بينا.
ألف مبروك.

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]*اخي العزيز الغالي المميز دائما الاستاذ نادر 
الف مبروك اللقب بس ده كان رايي شخصيا فيك من زمان من قبل الترشيح بجد لسه شايفه خبر فوزك بالعضوالمميزلهذا الشهر حالا ولوسؤلت شخصيا هديلك لقب مش بس عضو مميز للشهر بل طوال العام مميز ومش عضو فقط بل انسان مميز جداااااااااااا ربنا يخلك لولادك ويخليهملك ودايما يارب مميز ومعطاء عطاءات جميله وبلاحدود زي ماعهدناك والف مليون مبروك:
اختك عزة نفس* [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى صغير السن 
كبير المقام 
ميمو المصرى 
ارق تحياتى لك 
الف شكر على كلماتك الرقيقه 
انت المفروض متكتبش فى الموضوع ده 
المفروض 
تقلى تعالى منتظرك 
السمك المقلى جاهز 
والمشوى  على النار  
 وطاجن الاخطبوط  فى الفرن 
والسلاطه بتتعمل 
هو ده الكلام 
كل الاخوه المشاركين فى الموضوع 
لهم عذرهم لانهم خارج اسكندرية 
انتى عذرك ايه 
منتظر تليفونك 
وبرضه معايا بقى الشله 
يعنى زود المطلوب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
واسعدتنى تهنئتك الرقيقه 
دمت دائما بخير

----------


## اميرة الاحلام

الف مليون مبروك
تستحقه عن جداره بالفعل
تقبل ارق واسمي تحيتي 
ادامك الله بالف خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
زيزو 
ارق تحياتى لك 
الف شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
لك منى دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## savana

الف الف الف مبروك للعضو 
وتهنهة خاصة من تلامذتك في قاعة الادراة و الاعمال 
والف الف مبروك 
وعقبال  كل سنة وانت الافضل

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
زهرة 
اكرمك الله 
وشكرا على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
تقبلى منى ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
نانيس 
ارق تحياتى لك 
والف شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وتقبلى دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
صلادينو 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
ربنا يكرمك 
ارق امنياتى لك بدوام النجاح والتقدم 
مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم مثل كرم المطر 
امير المطر 
اسعدتنى كلماتك الرقيقه 
واشكرك على عبير كلماتك الصادقة 
التى نثرتها على هنا 
ومن خلال رسالتك الرقيقه 
التى لمست فيها كرم اخلاقك 
وطيب معشرك وحلو كلماتك 
وصدق احاسيسك ومشاعرك الدافئة 
اشكرك جدا 
وتقبل منى زهرات الياسمين 
والله يديمك يا أمير المطر

----------


## فاضــل

أخي نادر

تهنئة و تحية من القلب الى القلب دون وسائط

و اعجاب و تقدير انت له اهل و به احق و اجدر 

ولقب العضو المميز يزدان و يزداد بحملك له

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا إسكندرانى
أنت أهل للتكريم
ونتمنى من الأعضاء الجدد أن يحذو حذوك
وأن يتتبعوا مشاركتك 
لكى يعرفوا لماذا تم تكريمك
ومن حقك أن تفخر بأنه قد تم تكريمك كعضو متميز
فى منتدى متميز
ولك منى كل التحية والحب والتقدير
 ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="7 80"]****************
    





***********************[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

*يا نهار ابيض*
*اخي العزيز اسكندراني سامحني اني جيت متأخرة*
*معلش بقي يا فندم المواصلات زحمة مووووت*
*والناس واقفة طابور عشان تيجي تهنيك*


**



*الف الف مبروك اخي العزيز*
*علي وجودك المتميز دائما*

**


*وان شاء الله دائما منورنا* 
*بمواضيعك الشيقة*
*وورودك الرائعة*
*وردودك القيمة*
*وصفاتك الطيبة*
*واخلاقك العالية*
*تحياتي وتقديري لك*
* انت واسرتك الغالية*

----------


## اموووله

[frame="7 80"]الاخ الصديق
والعضو المميز.........




.....اسكنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد  رانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى....


صاحب الكتابات الرائعه
والموضوعات التى تخطف الانتباه واتوقف عندها كثيرا
اسلوبا وموضوعا وشموليه ان نمت فلا تنم الا عن شخصيه واعيه مثقفه تجمع بين الشموليه والموضوعيه
لا املك من الحديث ما يبلغك قدرك او يوفيك مكانتك
واسعد كثيرا ان حظيت بصدفه وشرف مرورك الكريم على اى مشاركه لى 
حقا لا ادرى ما اقوله عنك
لكنى اشكرك كثيرا وتستحق كل خير بجد
تقبل تلك الورود 



وموش غريب على اهل اسكندريه الجمال دة انا ليا صحاب كتير من هناك حقيقى البلد نفسها هايله واهلها ناس قمه فى الزوق والاخلاق والرقى
وانت خير دليل على ذلك

تقبل خالص تحياتى وخالص اعجابى وتانى
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
تقبل كلماتى والف مبروك تانى[/frame]

----------


## محمد طرباى

اسكندرانى  الف  الف  مبروك  على منحك وسام المثالية ... اتمنالك المزيد من النجاح
ودائما بالف خير وتتقدم للامام دايما .... اشكرك لانك اتحت لى الفرصة على مشاركتى هذه .. ويارب تكون من نجاح  الى  نجاح اكبر ..
محمد طرباى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب اسكندراني الف الف مبروك يعني مليون مبروك
تستحق التكريم فانت اهل له
مع تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق و النجاح الدائم
تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروك يانادر باشا 
وانت تستاهل كل خير وتستحق تكون العضو المميز لانك اضافه كبيرة للمنتدى واعضائه 
ربنا يوفقك دائما 
تحياتى لك

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ألف مبروك للمتميز الاسكندرانى ومن تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله



مع أطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق


*

----------


## سمـاء

اسكندرانى

مواضيع مميزة... وتتابعها بردود مميزة...

شخصية مميزة... ترسمها بتعليقات مميزة..

أفكار مميزة... تعبر عنها باسلوب مميز...

والنتيجة طبعا.. عضو مميز...

تهنئة من القلب وخالص تقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
رحال اسكندرانى 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وربنا يكرمك اسعدنى تواجدك المتميز 
دمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى وصديقى الجميل 
طيب القلب والمشاعر 
حسام عمر 
مش حاقول لك اى حاجة 
بجد مش لاقى كلام اقوله لك 
لك منى تقديرى وحبى واحترامى 
وعزومة سمك مستنياك 
وخليها فى سرك مش عاوزين زحمة ولمه 
هات الحبايب بس 
العشر الاف عضو فى ابناء مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما يا جميل ياغالى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
totatoty
لم اجد ارق من كلماتك 
وصدق تهنئتك الرقيقه 
تقبلى منى دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذ الفاضل 
سيد ابراهيم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
سلام خاص وتحية الى اخوتى الاعزاء 
المفكر والصاعق 
دمتم بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
نور
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
ودائما يسعدنى بهاء وجودك 
خالص تقديرى واحترامى 
دمتى دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
thereallove
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
حنان 
اسعدتنى تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وربنا يوفقك ويارب يديم بينا  الحب فى الله 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه طيبة القلب 
عزة نفس 
لا اجد اى كلام يوفيك حق الشكر 
ولا اجد ما اعبر به لك 
على كرم اخلاقك وتهنئتك الرقيقه 
جزاك الله خير 
ورزقك خير الدنيا والاخرة 
ووضع لك القبول فى الارض 
ويسر لك امرك واصلاح لك حالك 
ورزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
اميرة الاحلام 
الف مليون شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
تقبلى ارق واسمى تحياتى وتقديرى 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
savana
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
يا تلميذة متفوقه دائما على الاستاذ 
دمتى دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الفاضل 
فاضل 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وتقديرى واحترامى لك دائما 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## ميمو المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أخى العزيز أسكندرانى

ألف ألف مبروك التميز 

حقيقى أنتا اهل للتميز

ربنا يبارك فيك دايما يارب

تحياتى لك
أخوك الصغير

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم //اسكندرانى

الف الف مبروك اختياركم العضو المميز لهذا المنتدى الرائع بارك الله لكم وبارك عليكم وادام الله لنا النفع بما تقدم لنا 

مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى القلبية بمزيد من التقدمCC3399 :M (12):  

 :M (12):   :M (11):   :M (12):   :M (11):   :M (12):   :M (11):   :M (12):   :M (11):

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
احمد ناصر 
اكرمك الله وجزاك الله عنى خير 
الف مليون شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وكلماتك الاخوية الصادقة 
مرة اخرى الف مليون شكر 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة الفاضلة 
ماما زوزو 
ارق تحياتى لك 
يكفينى وسام حضور حضرتك 
ويشرفنى كلماتك الرقيقه 
وتسعدنى تهنئتك 
دمتى لنا بخير دائما 
وربما ميحرمناش من حضرتك 
ارق تحياتى وخالص تقديرى واحترامى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
ام احمد 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اسعدنى وصولك ولو متأخرة 
بس متعملهاش تانى 
كنتى ركبتى حنطور بجوز خيل 
كنتى وصلتى بسرعه 

 اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
اكرمك الله وبارك فى اسرتك وكل احبابك 
ويديم علينا نعمة الحب فى الله 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

الشاعرة  الصغيرة الرقيقه 
اموووله 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
واشكرك على كل كلمة كتبتيها 
فليس بمستغرب ان يكون قلمك 
 مثال للرقه  والمشاعر والاخلاق 
لك منى دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## أبو منار

مبروك يا زعيم
الف مليون مبروك
تستاهل اكثر من كدا
تشرفت الجائزة بك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
محمد طرباى 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
ومشاعرك الكريمة 
دمت دائما بخير 
مع تمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق فى كل حياتك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
ابن طيبه 
الف الف الف شكر 
على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وتمنياتى القلبيه لك بالنجاح والتوفيق دائما 
دمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
محمود زايد 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
بس مش كان احسن من التهنئة 
تعزمنا العزومة اللى دوختنا عليها 
وكل الناس عارفه انك عزمنا ومفيش تنفيذ 
خليك فاكر 
الف شكر اخى محمود على تهنئتك 
وارق تمنياتى لك دائما بالنجاح والتوفيق

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
عز الدين 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اسعدتنى تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وهديتك القيمة 
اشكرك واتمنى لك دائما النجاح والتوفيق 
ومن نجاح الى نجاح اكبر ان شاء الله 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
سماء 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
جزاك الله خير 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
ميمو المصرى 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
ولا اجد ما اكتبه لك 
ربنا يديم بينا المعروف والخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
ام اموووله 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
بارك الله فيك وعليك 
اشكرك واتمنى لك دائما التوفيق والنجاح 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
ابو منار 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
يارب يبارك فيك وفى كل الاسرة الكريمة 
دمت دائما بخير

----------


## drmustafa

الأخ العزيز اسكندرانى
مبروك 
تستحق بالفعل أكثر من أن تكون العضو المثالى 
تحياتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
drmustafa
اشكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
كلماتك الطيبه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ألف ألف مليون مبروك 

تستحقها عن جدارة

أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
احلى كلمة 
اشكرك على تهئتك الرقيقه 
واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح دائما 
انتى وكل الاسرة الكريمة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## ضفاف

*أخى أسكندرانـــى

ألف مبروك على التميز فحضرتك تستحق الخير
والأكثر ايضا بجدارة لموضوعاتك الشيقة والمفيدة
وقد عملت بنصيحتك  بعد تحذيرك لى أخى بان أظل بقاعات
الإبداع انها أجمل من السياسةاحترسى من قاعة السياسة 
كلها الغام 
انا حظرتك 
القاعات الادبيه رائعة واكثر من رائعة
ولكن حتى القاعات الادبية لم اشارك بها للان
وان شاء تاتى الفرصة المناسبة
ولك منى كل المنى الطيب الغالى*

----------


## bedo_ic

اسكندرانى ابن بلدى الغالى
الف مبروك التميز ولو انك تحمل التميز من اول يوم تعارفنا عليك
تحياتى ودائما فى اعلى المراتب المميزة
بيدووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## جوليا

ألـــــف ألـــــف مبروك  :M (11):  


تستحق الخير :M (12):  


أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح دائما

ويـــارب التميـــز عنوانــــــك دائما

----------


## عمرو صالح

[frame="3 80"]الف مبروك يا اسكندراني مجهودك بسم الله ما شاء الله واضح في المنتدى

ان شاء الله  تكون دايما من الاعضاء المميزين[/frame]

----------


## Sanzio

الف الف الف مبروك استاذ اســكندراني 
أكيد تستحقها

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
ضفاف 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
اسعدنى وجودك بيننا 
واتمنى ان تشاركى وتتفاعلى مع اخوتك فى المنتدى 
ودمتى دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الغالى 
بيدووووووو
اشكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه
وربنا يبارك فيك وفى اسرتك يارب 
ونشوفك على خير 
ارق تحياتى لك ولكل الاسرة الكريمة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
جوليا
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
عمرو صالح 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
جزاك الله  عنى خير 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
كلماتك الحانى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
وجزاك الله عنى خير 
مع خالص تقديرى  واحترامى

----------


## تمرحنة

ألاستاذ اسكندرانى ....

ألف ألف مبرك  :M (11): 

أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح دائما

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

[frame="1 80"]ألف ألف مليون مبروك 

أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح دائما


 ::  [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
تمر حنه 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق و النجاح دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى عادل الشرقاوى 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
دمت بخير دائما 
مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------

